# General > Sport >  Call For Views On Walking And Cycling

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Call For Views On Walking And Cycling*

The Scottish Parliament's Transport, Infrastructure and Climate Change Committee are holding an inquiry into walking and cycling in Scotland.   The closing date for submissions is Friday 11th December, 2009.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

